# OT: Busted



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

I was ummm...smoking the other night and apparently it was either laced with something funky or it reacted with the meds I'm taking or I just over did it (which is the most likely of the three). Anyway, I'm lying there and I couldn't feel the right side of my body so I called 911 thinking I was having a stroke. I told the dispatcher exactly what was going on and he sent an ambulance. Not long after the amublance, the fuzz showed up.

I was issued a summons for "posession of a useable amount" which is a civil violation and I have to pay a fine. 

Lesson learned: just say no and if you're curious like I was...don't do it. That, and don't mention pot when on the phone with 911. Seriously, I'm never doing that again in any amount.

Oh, and I'm not sure if this is appropriate for the forum. Feel free to lock 'er up or delete if you want. I did look at the TOS and there wasn't any mention of drug use.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

In the same context of "Curiosity Killed the Cat" can we modify it to say "Babbling Busted the Babaganoosh"?  Glad to hear it wasn't a stroke.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> In the same context of "Curiosity Killed the Cat" can we modify it to say "Babbling Busted the Babaganoosh"?  Glad to hear it wasn't a stroke.


How about, "Potential Future Darwin Award nominee"?


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

phrankenstign said:


> How about, "Potential Future Darwin Award nominee"?


Nah... the phrase used to announce your intent to try to win a Darwin Award was not invoked. Had he stated "Hey Ya'll Watch This..." he would have been declaring his candidacy.. as it stands, we can only quantify it as "being silly"


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Ya' Know Babag- I USED to think I really got SO MUCH more Creative with my Kits when I Did the Cheech & Chong Thing lol I was Doing it regularly when the Old "Illuminator" Repops were still around but After I'd spend HOURS on One Eyeball of Kong let's say,Well I'd go back and check out my handywork the next day only to mind that it really wasn't that outstanding,An Finally I had to face the fact that Painting Skill (What little I Have) was not Enhanced by me Toking! The Skill (again,what lil' I have! lol) was already there. Glad you are Okay though,and I guess "Da Man" coulda' been harder on ya' right? Count your blessings. lol

John/Lonfan


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

yeah man, model-work should be a drug in itself, you don't need anything else to get you high (while your working on a model, mind you, its cool for other situations) 

Lets face it, why inhale nasty smoke when you could be inhaling tasty glue/paint/putty/burning plastic smoke. 

leave the cheeba for parties, before going to talk to bank officials, and for when you meet hot stoner chics!

Sorry you got some laced shit, thatsa no good.

Josh


----------



## DocDann (Feb 19, 2006)

All I need is a 2 litre of Mountain Dew Code Red and I'm good to go... (I sometimes get wavy pin stripes, but....  )


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

compucrap said:


> its cool for other situations


No, it's not. It's moronic.

I would expect teenagers to act like morons because they are morons. Anybody over the age of 19 should be able to come to the logical determination that spending money to inhale burning plants that destroy your brain cells is spectacularly stupid.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Brent Gair said:


> No, it's not. It's moronic.
> 
> I would expect teenagers to act like morons because they are morons. Anybody over the age of 19 should be able to come to the logical determination that spending money to inhale burning plants that destroy your brain cells is spectacularly stupid.


No offense to anyone that "indulges"..but I cant say I disagree with Brent...


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

*watches Brent being chased around the room by the angry, militant nicotine crowd* :tongue:


----------



## DocDann (Feb 19, 2006)

We already inhale enough toulene and other nasty things, anyway. As far as dead plants (VEGETABLE matter).. remember.. you are what you ingest in ANY form.... 

So I am mostly grade A Beef


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Yup. Laced with PCP. Damn. And I was gonna stay clear of the heavy stuff, too. (Coke, acid, heroin)

Anouther "yup" for ya...

Yup, I screwed up. I was just looking to experience what everyone keeps talking about. That "high" you get. I did experience it to a certain extent but I pushed it and paid the price. 

Anyhoo, live and let live, I always say. Hey, if someone feels it helps them make better models, then by all means, spark 'er up.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Why, exactly, would anyone "lace" pot with "PCP", whatever _that_ is? To each his own. I probably indulge all of twice a year now, in _very_ small quantities, when my wife and daughter are out of town, and I enjoy it _immensely_. Listening to music as part of the experience is an utter joy and a revelation. Stupid? Like I say, to each his own. It certainly shouldn't be illegal.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

why anyone would lace pot with PCP is anyone's guess albeit beyond my comprehension. I guess it can be laced with any number of chemicals which, BTW is why if it is legalized, you know what you're getting instead of some schmoe off the street or your fiancee's friend's husband.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Thanks for the link. That's some nasty stuff and I'm sorry for what happened to you. Good point about the legality. I must say though, I first smoked pot over three decades ago and have never known anyone in all that time who had a "negative" experience with it. Oh, some people try it once and don't _like_ it, and some people in college seemed to like it _too much, _but I've never known anyone in all those years who had an experience like yours. Very bad luck.


Oh, and a Google search of the word combination _marijuana brain cells_ is worth a couple of minutes - just for the sake of informed discussion.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Babaganoosh said:


> Lesson learned: just say no and if you're curious like I was...don't do it. That, and don't mention pot when on the phone with 911.


First off...DUHHH!

Second, if the Paramedics/EMT's took you to a hospital, it's more than likely the ER staff would have taken one look at you and included a drug screen while doing their routine blood work, so you'd have been busted anyway.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Personal esperience: I wasted a ton of money on that stuff for quite a few years on a daily basis, until one unemployed day too many I was watching TV for the longest time, like 25 minutes, before I realized the dang thing was OFF the whole time! :drunk: :freak: 
I've been off that crap for 14 years, and don't miss it for a second, even when I hear Pink Floyd tunes on the radio. 
I think you've just been "cured", too. Live & learn. :wave:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Zorro said:


> . . . a Google search of the word combination _marijuana brain cells_ is worth a couple of minutes - just for the sake of informed discussion.


Studies have shown that heavy pot smoking can lead to short-term memory loss!

Studies have shown that heavy pot smoking can lead to short-term memory loss!


Seaview said:


> Personal esperience: I wasted a ton of money on that stuff for quite a few years on a daily basis, until one unemployed day too many I was watching TV for the longest time, like 25 minutes, before I realized the dang thing was OFF the whole time!


Have you ever looked real close at a test pattern? Far freakin' out, dude!

BTW, studies have shown that heavy pot smoking can lead to short-term memory loss!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Reminds me of the Titus episode where Dave took their Dad's VCR when he moved out, and Ken called the cops on him. At the police station a cop says to Ken, "well, we found a bag of pot in the VCR, sir, you're under arrest." And Dave says "The VCR is his, but the pot is MINE!" and grabs it. Everyone stands there looking at him until it sinks in. :lol:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Yep...thats why they call it "Dope"...

The biggest problem is after you start doing it several times a day, and it becomes 'normal' to do it - you'll notice DECADES just blow by and you have nothing to show for it. I quit 'cold turkey' years ago and I never looked back. I can think and do stuff again, and I have money too!.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Potheads have phoned the cops because their weed had been stolen.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

scotpens said:


> ...Have you ever looked real close at a test pattern? Far freakin' out, dude!



I thought it WAS the test pattern!!!! :tongue:


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I can't believe no one has said this:

Drugs are bad...mmm-kay!

:tongue:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Brent Gair said:


> No, it's not. It's moronic.
> 
> I would expect teenagers to act like morons because they are morons. Anybody over the age of 19 should be able to come to the logical determination that spending money to inhale burning plants that destroy your brain cells is spectacularly stupid.


Amen! I've personally seen too many things in my job in news as well as my older brother spend the last 25 years of his life just struggling to survive because he can't make a good decision. Why? Because he's doing things that will benefit his habit* first*! If anyone thinks that nothing happens when you do it, think again. A lot happens! Including recently stealing a TV & VCR/DVD from our Mom! Yep, sounds like a great thing for a 38 year old to be doing, don't you agree?




Y3a said:


> Yep...thats why they call it "Dope"...
> 
> The biggest problem is after you start doing it several times a day, and it becomes 'normal' to do it - you'll notice DECADES just blow by and you have nothing to show for it. I quit 'cold turkey' years ago and I never looked back. I can think and do stuff again, and I have money too!.


Exactly. For the past 20+ years, my brother has nothing substantial to show for his life. I may be struggling in finances, but I have improved my life & bettered the world with 10+ years of charity work. Now that's a high that my older brother will never know, & I feel sorry for him. I love him, but he's an idiot.

*Y3a*, good for you for quitting! :thumbsup: I applaud you.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Weak character, immaturity, and personal irresponsibility aren't the result of smoking cannabis. But weak character, immaturity and personal irresponsibility can certainly result in the _abuse_ of cannabis or any _other_ drug or potential vice. My boss, who has been smoking since the mid-Sixties, has been _very_ successful in his life and career - he's won numerous Emmys and a Tony, and at the age of 55 decided to get a Masters Degree in Library Science from Duke University - just for the heck of it. And he did this in two years time while consistently excelling professionally in a job with considerable responsibility, freelancing at the Olympics and the Super Bowl - _and_ smoking pot recreationally on a regular basis. You know where I get my twice a year bowl-fulls? From a prominent lawyer who lives in one of the nicest neighborhoods in town and who raises quarter horses as a hobby. She also engages in considerable volunteer work in the community. I could go on. Don't put the "cart" before the "horse". It doesn't work that way with the _vast_ majority of adults who understand the concept of "balance" in life.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Zorro, your successful boss and your Lawer friend are exceptions to the rule, and don't abuse the substance. How many homeless people, or otherwise haven't matured past a high school freshman level of maturity, because their weaknesses were exaserbated by substance abuse? 
Dead brain cells and *schitzophric results are NOT entirely medical / law enforcement profession "propaganda".
There was an $800,000 gov't study done in 1998-2000, which discovered an 85% substance abuse/homelessness ratio.
I would've told them that for half that amount. 

*I sure wish these message boards had spell check.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Y3a said:


> The biggest problem is after you start doing it several times a day, and it becomes 'normal' to do it !


Very true.

A few years back, I reconnected with a high school sweetheart...a girl I adored then and adore now. But she did have that annoying habit.

I made it clear to her that I didn't want to see it in my presence or even hear her mention the stuff in my presence. Her response was," EVERYBODY does it".

And that's what they always say. It's so normal for users that they really believe everybody does it.

My response to her was plainly that, "NO, not everybody does it. You and your shiftless pothead friends do it." It's pathetic to see people get into their 40's while demonstrating the social character of high school sophomores. 

Furthermore, it just bugs the hell out of me that people have no respect for the law. People think they can ignore the law because they can ignore it responsibly. Terrific. Let's all choose to obey those laws that we think should apply to us. If we think we can break laws without doing any damage, then we can ignore those laws. Strangely, I'm not the least bit impressed by a "prominent lawyer" who ignores the law. Maybe that impresses some people.

I'm the kind of guy who will come to a STOP sign in the middle of nowhere, with no traffic for 10 miles in any direction...and I'll come to a full stop because it's the law. I've written a dozen letters to my city alderman complaing about all the Stop signs in town. But as long as the law says that we ALL have to stop, then I wll obey the law until the city council decides that it doesn't apply to me.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Seaview said:


> Zorro, your successful boss and your Lawer friend are exceptions to the rule, and don't abuse the substance. How many homeless people, or otherwise haven't matured past a high school freshman level of maturity, because their weaknesses were exaserbated by substance abuse?
> Dead brain cells and *schitzophric results are NOT entirely medical / law enforcement profession "propaganda".
> There was an $800,000 gov't study done in 1998-2000, which discovered an 85% substance abuse/homelessness ratio.
> I would've told them that for half that amount.
> ...


Aww c'mon. You're putting the cart before the horse again. There are _millions _of normal successful adults to every single "homeless person" in this country and you're going to tell me that only a _very small number of them_ take an occasional toke? You guys keep your horror stories if they make you feel better. They don't match the real world that I live in and see around me every day. And from what I _have_ observed of the real world around me - most of those "homeless people" are not abusing _marijuana - _which is the specific substance we _started out_ discussing here.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

To each their own, then. But on my side of our country, the "real" world that I live in, it's pot that's the drug of choice amongst our homeless population.
Oh, and you're right, we are discussing the substance marijuana here, not your particular "world view" or my "horror stories", so chill out.


----------



## Agar (Oct 5, 2000)

Sorry Zorro, but every single person I have known from the age of 16 who used marijuana has made a mess of their life. This includes my son who scored 1400 on the SATs and now lives hand to mouth at the age of 28 because he is just now putting his life back together. The use of drugs wastes more human potential than anything I have observed in 50 plus years. For every person who functions normally while using grass, there are others who have ruined their lives or the lives of the people around them. I don't think anyone here (myself included) wants to deny you the opportunity to do whatever you want, but I just want to point out that the reality I have seen bears no resemblance to what you see. No offense meant... just an attempt to show the other side of the argument. 

Ron


----------



## DocDann (Feb 19, 2006)

I worked in a mental health facility for 5 yrs that served a homeless population, and 95% of the substance abuse was pot.... with 3% at meth and 2% at heroin... (the meth heads and horse jockeys also toked, btw)... with alcohol at 100%, but....


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The only time in my life where being stoned 'helped' is when I was painting brass Locomotives and needed the 'singleness of mind' to do all those details. it DID releive my anxiety about working on a $1500 brass choo-choo that I couldn't get parts for, but The bad part of smoking all the time is when you run out you hate it for several days.

Now I can still paint 'em, I really don't have anxiety about dealing with a 1 of 50 Brass, handmade Steam Loco, and I don't need to stop every 2-3 hours to readjust.
I wish I had NEVER started. Same for drinking. I have a glass of wine every 4-6 weeks and a beer every other week just to clean the kindeys. 

I am still horribly addicted to Nestle's Quik however... Have been for 45 years!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

No offense taken. I started thinking about it and it's probably been over a year since I last indulged. I've gone years at a time without - not because I was trying to avoid it, and not because I couldn't find any - but because I just didn't care one way or the other. So, the substance itself is not all that important to me. But I do like to engage in a balanced discussion on most subjects and I'm telling you right back that I am _amazed_ at all these stories of personal ruin caused soley through the use of marijuana. I must lead a charmed life.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

I agree that the more hard core drugs like cocaine, PCP, heroin and LSD are the bane of civilization and should be exterminated but recreational relaxants or mind alterants/expanders really aren't any more dangerous than a 6-pack of brew.

I've been drunk twice in my life and really, truly "high" once" and I can say that I enjoyed the "high" from pot better than the beer and Captain Morgan. I was still more or less lucid, I could think and interact with people and my environment. Maybe not with the motor control and perceptual judgement I had when I was sober but booze made me feel all sleepy and groggy and I paid for it in the morning.

I'm not making an argument for or against - but pot is a lot safer than people would like to admit. Safer even than alcohol (when it's not laced with garbage). Besides, it's a plant. Mom always said, "eat your veggies". Eat, maybe. Smoke, hells yeah!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

As a law student, I can say this - a lot of the top members of my class tend to indulge fairly often. Not making a value judgement here, just stating a simple fact.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

spe130 said:


> As a law student, I can say this - a lot of the top members of my class tend to indulge fairly often. Not making a value judgement here, just stating a simple fact.


 

Oh no! We're going to have a bunch of homeless pot-smoking lawyers in a couple of years. That could get _really_ ugly!


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Babaganoosh said:


> I'm not making an argument for or against - but pot is a lot safer than people would like to admit. Safer even than alcohol (when it's not laced with garbage).


Tell that to all the traffic fatalites that I have worked where one or more of the drivers were stoned.
You're an adult making adult and rational decisions concerning your life. Just admit to and accept the consequences of your actions when you are caught.

From the "Fuzz"


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Zorro said:


> Oh no! We're going to have a bunch of homeless pot-smoking lawyers in a couple of years. That could get _really_ ugly!


Yes, actually, it IS an ugly thing; I actually know of a couple of homeless dis-barred lawyers living in my county. Theirs is a disgraceful reality, and they're pretty much shunned by their former "collegues"; only in politics and automotive sales can you find a profession as riddled with back-stabbing associates.
As for living a "charmed life", all I can say is, those have been the "famous last words" motto for more than one drunken driver; all it takes is once.
Also, as Babaganoosh discovered much to his displeasure, pot is easily laced, and unless you grow it, pick it & dry it yourself, it goes through several parties before it gets to the user. And those parties aren't particularly known for their scruples, either.
All this reminds me of how, statisticlly speaking, 10 out of 100 cigarette smokers live to be 85. But those odds against speak volumes, so why risk it?  The choices are yours, but I find weighing consequences versus benefits to be the most logical approach to decision-making.
Oh, and before I forget, Zorro, like yourself, I also like a good debate, so no offense taken. :wave:


----------



## DocDann (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, there are many other "plants" that are "plants, afterall". These all are toxic in sufficient quantities.. INCLUDING MARIUANA....

see 

http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/plants/comlist.html


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

... and POTATOES ...


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Seaview said:


> There was an $800,000 gov't study done in 1998-2000, which discovered an 85% substance abuse/homelessness ratio.


That statistic in itself proves nothing. It's like saying that 90% of all heroin addicts started by using marijuana. Well, maybe 99% of them started on beer, or coffee, or mother's milk!


Babaganoosh said:


> . . . recreational relaxants or mind alterants/expanders really aren't any more dangerous than a 6-pack of brew. . . I'm not making an argument for or against — but pot is a lot safer than people would like to admit. Safer even than alcohol (when it's not laced with garbage).


Good point. Check out the history of marijuana in the U.S. and learn just how, when, and why the stuff ended up on the wrong side of the law. You'll find out it had a lot more to do with politics and prejudice than any legitimate public health or safety concerns.


MitchPD3 said:


> Tell that to all the traffic fatalites that I have worked where one or more of the drivers were stoned.


No one should drive, fly a plane, or operate machinery while under the influence of _any_ mind-altering substance. But millions of people use alcohol responsibly and don't drive if they've been drinking. As comedian Bill Maher frequently points out, cannabis is the one recreational drug that's never killed anybody — that is, never _directly_ killed anybody (which alcohol, unlike pot, is perfectly capable of doing).


spe130 said:


> As a law student, I can say this - a lot of the top members of my class tend to indulge fairly often. Not making a value judgement here, just stating a simple fact.


That's old news! Forty years ago, Lenny Bruce said that pot would definitely be legalized within a few years, because so many law students were smoking it. Guess he didn't realize that most of those students would eventually become _parents_. 


Seaview said:


> . . . as Babaganoosh discovered much to his displeasure, pot is easily laced, and unless you grow it, pick it & dry it yourself, it goes through several parties before it gets to the user. And those parties aren't particularly known for their scruples, either.


And why is that? Could it just possibly be because the stuff is ILLEGAL?
It's just another case of the results of drug prohibition being worse than the consequences of the drug itself. 

Excuse me, didn't mean to get off on a rant here. . .

BTW, I personally don't drink, smoke pot, or use any recreational drug, licit or illicit. My grip on reality is precarious enough as it is!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Looks like it's a running theme on Titus. I watched an ep last night where the house was broken into. The cops were there when brother Dave came in and yelled "Oh God, tell me they haven't found my secret stash of weed!!"

"_DAVE!!!_" :lol:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

So apparently you can talk about illegal activities here. JUST DON"T SWEAR!!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't see anyone saying, "hey, can you get me some?" or, "how can I grow it?". 

Y'know, I used to be uptight about it, too. Then I tried it. 

Or

Maybe I live in Amsterdam where it's decriminalized. Damn, I wish. :jest:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

scotpens said:


> And why is that? Could it just possibly be because the stuff is ILLEGAL?
> It's just another case of the results of drug prohibition being worse than the consequences of the drug itself.
> 
> Actually, that's not the reason; the reason they lace it is to make it more potent for their customers, who've built up an immunity to pot. This is why experienced users shy away from leaves go for for the buds, right?
> Denial never changed a fact, and "the possibility" you cite is propaganda, and false. :tongue:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Seaview said:


> scotpens said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, that's not the reason; the reason they lace it is to make it more potent for their customers, who've built up an immunity to pot. This is why experienced users shy away from leaves go for for the buds, right?
> ...


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I see that REEFER MADNESS is available on DVD. Some of you guys would like it. It's "factual".


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Never cared for it, never thought it was cool. Normal cigs or wacky baccy, I never understood how anyone could put burning leaves in their mouth and inhale on purpose.

I know it probably depends on personality, but I watched a friend descend into hell after he started. Got a job as a security guard at a college, and lo and behold, one of the other guards was the campus drug dealer. My friend tried everything from weed to heroine, got _hooked _on everything, and about a year later had managed to alienate all his friends, chase his wife away, and land in the hospital with pneumonia because he wasn't doing a single thing to take care of himself. ALL he was doing was partying and getting high. His wife went to the apartment to get some of her stuff and found him unconscious on the bed, which was still covered with the dried blood of a college girl he'd deflowered several nights before, wheezing from the pneumonia. It was she who rushed him to the hospital. Nice thing for a wife to have to find, eh? Kieth Moon was more responsible than this guy. Granted, he was a severely obsessive and self-centered personality. YMMV. But I take his case as an example.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

You don't put the leaves in your mouth. And yes, I would say it _totally _depends on personality. You say that your friend got hooked on _heroin?_ That's not the drug that we are debating here. I've known a couple of people who messed up their lives with alcohol. I worked with a guy who developed a dependence on cocaine (interestingly, his professional career _soared_ during the period of his worst abuse). I have _never_ known _any adult _who negatively impacted their life through the use of _marijuana alone._ And there's a reason for that - of the three drugs mentioned above, it is _by far_ the most benign. If you are a train wreck waiting to happen, then by all means you would be wise to avoid any substance which has the potential for abuse. But if you're a train wreck waiting to happen - you probably don't have that wisdom in the first place. Let's list all the famous people we know of who died due to alcohol abuse. Then we'll list the ones who died from cocaine and heroin. And then, under that column, we can list all the famous marijuana fatalities.


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Yeah I knew a bunch of people that destroyed their lives playing with drugs and drink. We just found out a friend of my sisters who is 50 years old has been smoking the stuff for the last year everyday. All her friends were wondering what was up, she was really out of it and had no drive or lust for living.
I can't say I never tried it, 25 years ago, I didnt like the loss of control feeling.
Everyone can make their own choices but my life is too short, I want to be wide eyed for what I have left.

:dude: It's just a cigar!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

terryr said:


> So apparently you can talk about illegal activities here. JUST DON"T SWEAR!!


Yep. I'd better not mention that Cuban I have stashed away at home. Dang it... :tongue:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Zorro said:


> Seaview said:
> 
> 
> > Okay. Now you're just making up stuff.
> ...


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Seaview said:


> Zorro said:
> 
> 
> > nope; I'm telling you what I experienced first hand as not only a former pothead, but former street level dealer.
> ...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Zorro said:


> Seaview said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm. Ok. You certainly have some experience that I don't. I'll grant you that.
> ...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zorro said:


> You don't put the leaves in your mouth. And yes, I would say it _totally _depends on personality. You say that your friend got hooked on _heroin?_ That's not the drug that we are debating here.


 I'm saying he started with grass, liked getting blotto. Tried coke. Got carried away with that. Tried Heroine. Got carried away with that. Ended up unemployed and dying of pneumonia in a Hackensack apartment he once shared with his wife, but now shared with a seedy drug dealer who traded him heroine and coke for a place to crash. Classic domino theory.

I also concede that he was an obvious candidate for the crash-and-burn scenario, having been a heavy drinker and extreme partier since his first taste of beer in high school.

That concession doesn't make me like drugs, including pot, any better, though.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

spe130 said:


> Yep. I'd better not mention that Cuban I have stashed away at home. Dang it... :tongue:


 
HEY Spe,I have Cuban Stashed here at home too her name is Liza and she's the Mother of my 3 Children! :devil: 


John/Lonfan


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

I went out with a young lady a few months back with whom I hit it off extremely well. Both of us felt there was very good potential for a serious relationship. But the last few hours of the second day together, I could tell something was nagging at her. She finally explained that she had figured out that I didn't use pot and that I probably had no interest in it at all (apparently, I missed a few veiled references she made that she thought I would have caught if I used the stuff). She said she really liked me and wanted to see me again -- but only if I could accept, in her words "everything I am." I had to think on it ... she told me that she didn't _need_ it, and that it didn't control her life, and she didn't really understand why I would object to it morally, but it wouldn't be right for me to ask her to compromise. I sincerely thought about all this for a week -- I truly liked her and tried as hard as I could to find an intellectually honest way I could accept it. But I finally decided she was asking me to compromise principles, whereas if I asked her to stop, I was asking her to stop doing something that is illegal and which, according to her, she didn't even need. 

If I met a woman with whom I sensed serious relationship potential and she had a moral objection to ... I don't know, let's say she had a strange objection to Dr Pepper -- I'd give it up. I mean, I like Dr Pepper and enjoy it now and then, and I wouldn't understand why she would object to it, but I don't _need_ it. Apparently she decided it was more important to her than pursuing something with me ... it made me sad, but I realized that if I tried to compromise, I would object to it sooner or later and feel that I was lying to her and to myself.

For some reason, I have never had the slightest interest in any illegal drug -- I've never even been drunk. I don't say that from a sense of superiority (Lord knows I've got plenty of problems in other areas), but I'm grateful I'm apparently more-or-less immune to that particular temptation.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I guess we can all be grateful that, for must of us, our biggest vice is our stash of unbuilt model kits! Which, admittedly, can get to be a very expensive habit.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

scotpens said:


> I guess we can all be grateful that, for must of us, our biggest vice is our stash of unbuilt model kits! Which, admittedly, can get to be a very expensive habit.


I wonder which addiction is more expensive? :tongue:


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

John P said:


> Never cared for it, never thought it was cool. Normal cigs or wacky baccy, I never understood how anyone could put burning leaves in their mouth and inhale on purpose.
> 
> I know it probably depends on personality, but I watched a friend descend into hell after he started. Got a job as a security guard at a college, and lo and behold, one of the other guards was the campus drug dealer. My friend tried everything from weed to heroine, got _hooked _on everything, and about a year later had managed to alienate all his friends, chase his wife away, and land in the hospital with pneumonia because he wasn't doing a single thing to take care of himself. ALL he was doing was partying and getting high. His wife went to the apartment to get some of her stuff and found him unconscious on the bed, which was still covered with the dried blood of a college girl he'd deflowered several nights before, wheezing from the pneumonia. It was she who rushed him to the hospital. Nice thing for a wife to have to find, eh? Kieth Moon was more responsible than this guy. Granted, he was a severely obsessive and self-centered personality. YMMV. But I take his case as an example.



Once again proving how dumb women can be - both the wife and the girl who let such a wonderful example of humanity seduce her.


----------



## DocDann (Feb 19, 2006)

*'Never known one adult..."*

who messed up their lives with pot? You must live a charmed life or live under a rock...



one example I can think of that almost EVERYONE knows without thinking.... Ricky Williams

This clown lost an NFL contract, all respect and all mental facilityand does nothing BUT smoke.. if you see him in hsi post-college interviews, he at least sounds like 2 or 3 of his neurons are connected, how he sounds like Clinton....

and he JUST got back into the NFL, and last I heard, he was back on the stuff AGAIN...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

spe130 said:


> Once again proving how dumb women can be - both the wife and the girl who let such a wonderful example of humanity seduce her.


 Eh, yes, obviously it was entirely the women's fault.

When his wife met him, he was no more than a happy partying 20-something who drank beer at parties, like most people. He was a friend and a lot of fun. They'd been married for about 5 years when he discovered pot and began his downhill slide.

As for the college girls he managed to bring home, well, since when has an 18-year-old had much sense?

Happily my friend learned from his mistakes, cleaned himself up, managed to get his wife back, and they're living happily ever after up in New England.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

John - his descent is definately not the wife's fault, but if I was her I would have told him to take a hike.

As far as the college girls go - never had much luck with them on either of my trips through the educational system. Guess being nice to people really is a deadly sin.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

What an odd topic for the hobby board. Even off topic.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

spe130 said:


> John - his descent is definately not the wife's fault, but if I was her I would have told him to take a hike.


 That was the part I mentioned where she left him when she couldn't stand it any more, and gave up trying to snap him out of it.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

What's the matter with the lot of you?!  

Tobacco, alcohol, drugs, cable TV. 
Why do you need all that mind-altering stuff?!

Styrene is all you need! :tongue: 






O.K. Back to my Kazon Torpedo.


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Wow, I am smashed on cabel and starting to think about good looking but not to smart college girls. Sombody save me........... oh wait, I found a tube of testors everythings looking better but maybe a little fuzzy. 
Your right on the money CaptFrank, hobbies are great for keeping people out of trouble. :thumbsup: 
Now to train them college girls to cut sprue, sand and prime are kit's!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

The worst buzz I've ever had from anything was an industrial-sized can of cheap rubber cement. An art teacher that I aided for in HS and I were filling the little bottles for another class' project. The fumes from that stuff were absolutely wicked. I don't think I stopped laughing for about two hours.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

aurora fan said:


> What an odd topic for the hobby board. Even off topic.


Not really — for some people, drugs _are_ a hobby!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^More's the pity, Scot



spe130 said:


> The worst buzz I've ever had from anything was an industrial-sized can of cheap rubber cement. An art teacher that I aided for in HS and I were filling the little bottles for another class' project. The fumes from that stuff were absolutely wicked. I don't think I stopped laughing for about two hours.


 Me too! I spent a whole 8 hour day once making signs for the company and rubber-cementing them to cardboard backings. When I was done I had to hang my upper torso out a window for ten minutes to clear my head! :lol: Thank god we use rolls of PMA adhesive paper now!


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

seriously though, legit topics concerning hobby related matters get ignored or 3 or 4 response posts and this get 5 pages? Recreational drugs may or may not be a hobby but it seems as though model building and discussion aren't what we are interested in here. Just mho. Sorry to offend any thin skinned, paranoid stoners but smart lawbreakers keep their mouths shut. jim


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Ricky Williams has an emotional disorder. His latest drug thing with the NFL? Not Pot...
Personally, I don't mind what people do in there own lives as long as it doesn't affect others. I don't want my son or wife doing drugs, but that's the extent of my reach. I won't judge others, that's for the hypocrites to do.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Seems to me you just judged hypocrites.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Nope, they are free to say whatever they feel. Thanks and have a great day.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Am I a hypocrite if I judge lawbreaking drug users when I've never done drugs, smoked or drank in my entire life? 

My especial favorite things is (illegal) drug users who condemn me for my (legally owned) gun collection.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

You are who you are, not for me to tell you.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Speaking as one who knows, being addicted to drugs or drink IS pathetic. 
I was. 

If you think otherwise...could it be the addiction talking??


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

if you say no to the above, you're pathetically addicted.

I just wanted to say, thanks for not flaming me fellas. I know some of you might have wanted to. I've come the realization that pot, while enjoyable in small amounts can lead to some headaches down the road. If I'm caught with it again I could go to jail. My to-be father-in-law would be pissed at me. I'm the only guy my fiancee has dated that her parents really dig. When I got busted this time, her dad was pretty disappointed and that really bummed me out more than anything.

I suppose if it were to be offered to me at a party or whatever, I'd go for it but I won't ever go out and actively buy and consume it again.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Babaganoosh said:


> When I got busted this time, her dad was pretty disappointed and that really bummed me out more than anything.
> 
> I suppose if it were to be offered to me at a party or whatever, I'd go for it but I won't ever go out and actively buy and consume it again.


You'd go for it? Then I guess you were not very bummed out about it last time.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

I haven't thought it out enough I guess. I think the reason everyone was upset was 'cause I had it in my posession not for actually using it. Hell, my to-be father-in-law was in Nam, he's probably smoked it more than once.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Hey man...what are you doing?*

*I'm watching an Indian movie but its really boring...*

*Man! Thats not a movie.....thats a test pattern!*

*Oh wow man!*


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thank you, Sergeant Stedenko! :tongue:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*CLASS!* *CLASS!!*



*SHUT UP!!!*

oh wow man!


----------



## big-dog (Mar 16, 2003)

Babaganoosh said:


> I haven't thought it out enough I guess. I think the reason everyone was upset was 'cause I had it in my posession not for actually using it.



So they would have been happier if you were caught smoking up?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

I guess... How about "less disappointed"?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Just to be clear, I am not _advocating_ (and please go back and read my posts before you argue otherwise) that _anyone_ imbibe _anything_ for _any reason -_ if they feel that they shouldn't. At the same time, there are laws that make sense and laws that don't. Yes, as a mature adult, I feel qualified to make that judgement as it relates to my own behavior. There are a couple of laws in North Carolina concerning certain _very common_ sexual practices - _between a man and his wife in the privacy of their own bedroom -_ that label those practices as _a felony._ Sorry. Those laws are absurd on their face. So - if you're going to argue completely from a legal perspective, consider that the next time you get hot and heavy with your wife or girlfriend - you may very well engage in behavior that could technically result in a 5 year prison term under North Carolina statutes. If you are going to argue from the perspective of potential abuse, physical impairment, addictive qualities - any _inherent_ "danger" you want to name - the _legal_ drug alcohol is _far_ more dangerous than is cannabis. And by the way, I don't run stop signs, red lights, or park in handicapped spots either.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

"I see that REEFER MADNESS is available on DVD. Some of you guys would like it. It's 'factual.'"

As usual, I am very late to the discussion table.

Zorro, I have seen the documentary "Reefer Madness" and I must say it was one of the most credible and terrifying documentaries I've ever seen. Man laughing hysterically while he played the piano while hanging out with loose women. It reeked of madness. If the use of the devil's weed leads to playing the piano, laughing hysterically and having sex with loose women, then I want none of it....
[Hey, waitaminute...on second thought...]


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

"There are a couple of laws in North Carolina concerning certain very common sexual practices - between a man and his wife in the privacy of their own bedroom - that label those practices as a felony."

What the...?! Are you sure about this?! That's ridiculous! We have a sign in our neighborhood that says, "Neighborhood Watch." From now on, I'm making sure the blinds are down!

--Hawg (who understands why they could maybe be a misdemeanor but not a felony.)


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

In a perfect world, adults would be free to select the intoxicant of choice and would use it responsibly. they would not operate vehicles while impaired, there would be no DUIs and folks would not get involved in auto accidents caused by impaired drivers.

But the world is not perfect. Heck, one of our own on this board was involved in an accident a while ago that was the fault of the other guy who was driving while severley impaired. That other driver died in the accident.

Here where I live, a small out of the way city by American standards, kids in their early teens are using drugs. Not just the fabled weed of the sixties but other stuff like crystal meth and that is leading to harder drugs. Its driving up the local crime rate in terms of armed robberies and break ins. I've got a very small child and I worry about the crap he'll have to face as he grows up. The problems are much worse in larger US and Canadian cities.

Its my opinion that by buying those illegal drugs, you are directly contributing to the very things which are destroying what we hold dear in North American society. When we were all kids building a model or watching Adam West or Johnathan Harris' antics at home with our families, these things were unheard of. Today they are tragically commonplace. 

Do you really want to support that? 

Huzz


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I have a six-year old daughter who I love dearly. I don't buy it. It is given to me as a gift and the person who gives it to me gets it directly from the grower (a farmer from a neighboring county). People are all over the map on this discussion. I am not discussing crystal meth, cocaine, heroin, or any other hard drug. I'm not talking about imbibing _any_ intoxicant and driving a vehicle. I am discussing an herb, which I (and millions of other mature adults) use _infrequently, recreationally,_ and _responsibly_. When I was 10 years old I knew a couple of kids whose dads were _bad_ alcoholics. So, "these things" (abuse and addiction) were _not_ unheard of. Train wrecks are train wrecks. Hard drugs are hard drugs. Prohibition of a popular recreational drug that _most_ people are able to use without notable ill effects doesn't work and doesn't make sense. If cannabis weren't _illegal,_ it wouldn't be labeled as a "gateway drug" - which for the vast majority of people, it is _not._


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

In my view, if a kid knows his folks use cannabis, I suspect that he is quite likely to try it a a teenager. And these days, probably as a very young teenager. Once he does that, its not much of a stretch in today's society for him to graduate to the other stuff.

How do you explain to a kid that daddy thinks that its okay to break some laws but not others? When its legal, do it. Until then, I say be a responsible parent.

Huzz


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> In my view, if a kid knows his folks use cannabis, I suspect that he is quite likely to try it a a teenager. And these days, probably as a very young teenager. Once he does that, its not much of a stretch in today's society for him to graduate to the other stuff.
> 
> How do you explain to a kid that daddy thinks that its okay to break some laws but not others? When its legal, do it. Until then, I say be a responsible parent.
> 
> Huzz


Substitute the word "sex" for cannabis. I.E. "In my view, if a kid knows his folks have sex, I suspect that he is quite likely to try it as a teenager." I've already mentioned some ridiculous laws which criminalize certain sexual activities between married couples in this state. Of course, sex is an "adult" activity - and a very private one in my house. So is my twice a year (if _that_) indulgence in cannabis. I don't even do it when my daughter is _in town,_ much less, _in the house_.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

"Substitute the word "sex" for cannabis."

Hmmm, lessee now: "Hey Baby, feel like cannabis tonight?" 
"Women are the fairer cannabis."
"I did not have cannabis with that woman, Miss Lewinsky."

I dunno, Zorro. Doesn't quite have the same ring to it.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

yamahog said:


> "Substitute the word "sex" for cannabis."
> 
> Hmmm, lessee now: "Hey Baby, feel like cannabis tonight?"
> "Women are the fairer cannabis."
> ...


 
Is that a bong in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Zorro said:


> I'm not talking about imbibing _any_ intoxicant and driving a vehicle. I am discussing an herb, which I (and millions of other mature adults) use _infrequently, recreationally,_ and _responsibly_. . . Prohibition of a popular recreational drug that _most_ people are able to use without notable ill effects doesn't work and doesn't make sense. If cannabis weren't _illegal,_ it wouldn't be labeled as a "gateway drug" - which for the vast majority of people, it is _not._


All excellent points. Criminalizing pot is simply attempting to legislate taste. Americans had enough of alcohol prohibition after 14 years. Marijuana prohibition has been in effect for 70 years only because of public ignorance, misinformation, apathy and inertia.

Oh, and strictly speaking, "imbibe" means "to drink," and therefore doesn't apply to any substance that is eaten, injected, smoked, aspirated, or stuck up your whatever. 



Zorro said:


> Of course, sex is an "adult" activity - and a very private one in my house. So is my twice a year (if _that_) indulgence in cannabis. I don't even do it when my daughter is _in town,_ much less, _in the house_.


Do what? Smoke weed or have sex?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Leave it to Yama to bring things back to reality.

Guys, I see your position and I understand it. Sex isn't a good example though - its generally legal! Personally, I don't mind if you like a bit of weed occasionally; that's fine with me. You guys are my friends and I know you are all responsible dudes.

But unlike sex, weed is always illegal in the US. As parents, we lead by example. My worry is that kids won't understand why a parent can choose to break some laws but not others. It may lead them to think that they can select which laws to obey depending on the circumstances on any given day. If enough people in the US feel that the law is inappropriate in that regard, and you indicate that there is support for this, then it ought to be changed. 

Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Don't substitute "sex" for "cannabis." Don't sunstitute "cars" for "guns." Stick to the subject. Diverting the topic by changing the subject is chicken. C'mon, zorro, you're the one saying "we're just talking about pot, stop bringing up other drugs." Well then it's not fair to say "substitue X for what we're talking about."

I for one hated seeing my parents and their freinds get sloppy drunk at parties, I think it's bad hate for any kid to watch their parents get drunk OR high. Except in my case it made me decide to never let myself get in that condition by any means, ever.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I substituted the word sex because it is _private behavior._ My daughter has never seen me under the influence of _anything_ (well, maybe a little toluene once when I was puttying a kit), and that includes alcohol. My parents were dedicated teetotalers. The night I turned 18 I hit every topless bar in town and got joyfully, deliriously drunk. So much for parental influence.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

*"Guys, I see your position and I understand it. Sex isn't a good example though - its generally legal!"* 

Not according to Zorro. Evidently there are things that I am doing with my S/O (or might be doing) that I could get busted for. 

That being said, the last thing I want is the cops banging on my door while I'm upstairs "visiting the Mrs."

Cops: "Alright Yamahog, c'mon out. We've got you surrounded!"

Me: "You'll never take me alive, Coppers!"

Cops: "We can do this the easy way or the hard way. It's your choice."

Deirdre: [putting on her robe and looking out the window] "Dave, why are our neighbors standing around outside? And why are the police here?"

Cops: "You have till the count of three. One...."

Me: "Um, they're coming to arrest me for....what we did a coupla weeks ago."

Cops: "Two...."

Deirdre: "What we did a couple of weeks ago? [pause] I told you _*NOT*_ to remove that tag off of the mattress, but Noooooo...."

Me: "No, it doesn't have anything to do with that. Remember that gizmo with the battery cable that I ordered from Indonesia? Well, I didn't know it at the time, but Zorro says it was a felony!"

Deirdre: "A felony? Now you tell me! My mother _told _me not to get involved with you! [pause] Who's Zorro?"

Cops: "Three!"

Me: "Damned 'Neighborhood Watch!'"


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

All of which could have been avoided if Yama had thought to pull the drapes or turn off the lights!

Its - _*SHOWTIME!*_
Huzz :jest:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

yamahog said:


> Me: "Damned 'Neighborhood Watch!'"


 Well, don't let the neighborhood _watch_!


----------

